# Original Prewar CWC Speed Master



## szathmarig (Jun 11, 2020)

Prewar Cleveland Welding Co Bicycle/speed Master Tank Bicycle  | eBay
					

<p>Prewar Cleveland welding co. Speed master bicycle. I believe is a 1939 but has a 1941 California liscense plate on it. Nice original paint/patina. Wheels have surface rust but match the bikes look. Morrow hub skip tooth sprocket. Nice long spring saddle. Have not tested horn in tank. Klaxon...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 11, 2020)

I was very interested in this until I saw a close up of the right side of the tank, bummer!


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 11, 2020)

Wow, good eye.
I noticed that the bike has already been treated with linseed oil or some kind of protectant.  It has that look.


----------



## Beads (Jun 12, 2020)

The plate is worth a few $$$


----------



## lounging (Jun 13, 2020)

Here is the tank and shot of other side of bike


----------



## stezell (Jun 13, 2020)

John Gailey said:


> Wow, good eye.
> I noticed that the bike has already been treated with linseed oil or some kind of protectant.  It has that look.



Nothing wrong with BLO it can be removed with degreaser. It also looks like there are plenty of other interested parties by the bids. 

V/r
Sean


----------



## John Gailey (Jun 14, 2020)

Is that the proper chain ring?  I thought cwc was all about paisley.


----------



## Demzie (Jun 14, 2020)

John Gailey said:


> Is that the proper chain ring?  I thought cwc was all about paisley.



Chainring isnt right., I'd think that belongs to a Schwinn prewar. You're right about the Paisley. More often than not.


----------

